# Transmisor FM 1W de 3 etapas



## rubenkku (May 23, 2011)

Saludos a los foreros, aqui os dejo un esquemita para que lo analicen:

Seria conveniente añadir un sistema de estabilización a través de 7815 con buen filtrado, choques de alta frecuencia a las entradas de alimentación y audio, añadir pre énfasis y una etapa de filtro pasabajos en la salida, ya ire trabajando al respecto y os mandaré mas información.

Se podría aumentar la potencia cambiando el transistor de salida por un 2N3553
Se debería sustituir el 2N2222 por el 2N2219 que es mucho mejor.

Cualquier mejora u observación será muy apreciada.


----------



## ELEKTROLOKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Hola Rubenkku...!! *
Es posible ahorrar el FET... !!
Desde la linea de alimentación de 12 Volt un regulador de 5 Volt (7805). Luego haces un divisor de tensión conectando dos resistencias en serie, la que está más cerca de los 5 volt es de 100K, la que va a tierra de 33K. Entre las dos resistencia (que son este divisor de tensión) aparece una tension continua constante que es la que establece el punto de escurcion de la señal alterna de audio superpuesta en ella. O sea, en este punto entras con el audio: Un capacitor de 1uF, a continuacion una resistencia de 100K en paralelo con un condensador de 1000pF (.001uF), esta será la red  de pre enfasis (que en Latino América es de 75mS) . El extremo de la R100K y C.001 vá conectado entre las R de 33K y 100K. De ese mismo punto del divisor resistivo sales con una R de 3K3 al Varicap. Eliminando la R de 100K que sale en el circuito que has propuesto. (muy enredado?) 
He probado con esos valores y la escurción tolera niveles de audio tan altos como 1Vpp. ( ideal para conectar el audio proveniente del PC ). Pero si quieres hilar fino, puedes reemplazar la R de 100K del divisor por un potenciometro de ajuste de igual valor.
El amplificador está en Clase C ¿ no es un poco "duro" de excitar ?
¿ Que tal un amplificador previo (driver) que serviría ademas para aislar el oscilador de la etapa amplificadora de RF en clase A y sin sintonizar para no complicarse?
¿ Este circuito lo has probado  y efectivamente obtienes 1 Watt ?

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2011)

Olá Rubenkku , ? teria usted el articulo del esquemito completo ? se no me falha la memoria esse projecto foi publicado en una revista electronica Italiana dos anos 80 .
? Caso positivo poderia usteds me enviar una copia ? o caso no ao menos os dados construtivos del inductores para que yo possa probarlo ?
Muchas Gracias !!!!
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Jul 29, 2011)

Si, tengo toda la informacion y las páginas de la revista Radiorama escaneadas, dame un poco de tiempo y lo publicare aqui mismo,
un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2011)

OK Amigo, aguardo ansiosamente , Muchas Gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 8, 2013)

rubenkku dijo:


> Saludos a los foreros, aqui os dejo un esquemita para que lo analicen:
> 
> Seria conveniente añadir un sistema de estabilización a través de 7815 con buen filtrado, choques de alta frecuencia a las entradas de alimentación y audio, añadir pre énfasis y una etapa de filtro pasabajos en la salida, ya ire trabajando al respecto y os mandaré mas información.
> 
> ...



Hola Rubenkku estoi aguardando lo escaneo de la revista radiorama con el projecto originale !
Fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rubenkku (Abr 9, 2013)

Siento la tardanza sr Daniel Lopez, ya van dos años, pero bueno, más vale tarde que nunca:

Aqui tienes lo prometido:

Espero tu respuesta,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2013)

Muchas gracias caro Rubenkku voi armar este projecto e despues subo con los resultados obtidos .
Fuerte abraço !

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Isor (Abr 28, 2013)

Hola: he hecho este emisor animado por encontrar todos los componentes en casa, aunque como diodo varicap utilizo un BB521 y como transistor final un 2N4427.  Funciona muy bien entregando más de un watio sobre 75 ohmios con 14 voltios. Pienso utilizar un dipolo en polarización vertical y unos tres metros de cable rg59.


----------



## Isor (Abr 28, 2013)

Adjunto una foto que es lo que a la gente le gusta ver


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 28, 2013)

Isor dijo:


> Adjunto una foto que es lo que a la gente le gusta ver




:babear::babear::babear::babear:  que belleza, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2013)

Isor dijo:


> Adjunto una foto que es lo que a la gente le gusta ver


Saludos caro Isor congrutaliciones a usteds realmiente  sin duda alguna es una foto muy hermosa , digna del suenõs  Pero se me permite hacer un comento , nunca conecte directamiente el Spectro a un experimento. siempre atravez de un atenuador de al menos 10Db y mejor ainda inclua un DC block para protejer la entrada el Spectro ( atenuador variable y mixer de entrada ), el mantenimento deste equipo es mui caro !.
Yo personalmente danei uma carga fictia de 50R por 250Wattios hasta 2.4Ghz ensaiando un trasmissor de FM con una valvula 6146 oscilando y salindo con unos 350 Voltios de placa , por un infortunio la bobina de salida encostou en la bobina del placa asi lo restante de la historia   se deduze, je,je,je,je.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## blasroldan (Abr 28, 2013)

mira amigo yo hice uno hace unos meses atras modificando un receptor de radio fm y andaba de 10... le havia puesto un pre amplificador de microfono y pasaba musica y se escuchaba rre bien y tenia un alcance de 1 kilometro la frecuensia es 95.5 mhz la verdad que me la pasaba escuchando musica.... Ahora mi pregunta es... Que alcance tiene este amisor????


----------



## Isor (Abr 29, 2013)

Gracias por el consejo Daniel. Sí, tomo precauciones ya que el analizador de espectro no es mío. Es muy caro para dedicarlo simplemente a la afición. Primero hice pruebas con una carga de 50ohm y un medidor de ROE SX600.

 blasroldan la pregunta que haces ya se ha tratado en este foro, y yo lo resumo diciendo que todo se reduce a la práctica. Quiero decir que cada uno debe observar hasta donde llega su invento.

 La razón es que hay muchas variables: Potencia, pérdidas en el cable de antena (calidad, longitud), tipo de antena, ajuste de antena, altura de antena, altitud de antena, despeje de antena...  

Eso en cuanto a la transmisión pero hay que tener muy en cuenta la recepción. No es lo mismo usar como receptor un equipo barato sin sensibilidad ni selectividad, que un equipo de alta gama con incluso antena exterior o de base.

Hay un factor que no se suele tener en cuenta y es que las frecuencias de VHF y UHF tienen mejor propagación en climas cálidos, tropicales o subtropicales que en climas fríos.

Así en verano y en aquellas zonas donde se alcanzan temperaturas altas, se observa un considerable aumento del radio de acción de las estaciones transmisoras en banda comercial de FM.

Adjunto foto primer plano del transmisor. Anímense a montarlo.


----------



## dicksonjo (Feb 25, 2019)

rubenkku dijo:


> Saludos a los foreros, aqui os dejo un esquemita para que lo analicen:
> 
> Seria conveniente añadir un sistema de estabilización a través de 7815 con buen filtrado, choques de alta frecuencia a las entradas de alimentación y audio, añadir pre énfasis y una etapa de filtro pasabajos en la salida, ya ire trabajando al respecto y os mandaré mas información.
> 
> ...


tengo un aduda con el componente de 50uf ¿ eso es un filtro electrolitico o un condensador, como lo encuentro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 26, 2019)

dicksonjo dijo:


> tengo un aduda con el componente de 50uf ¿ eso es un filtro electrolitico o un condensador, como lo encuentro?


Hola caro Don dicksonjo , ese capacitor de 50uF es electrolictico y el puede sener canbiado por un de 47uF x 16 o 25V que seguramente te  funciona de 10!.
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 11, 2019)

muy buenas tardes amigos, les comento que estoy aramando este transmisor fm de 1w 3 etapas ,
bueno lo unico que me falta es el diodo varicap  BA102, pero me enconsegui este y no se si servira ustedes que opinan.
aqui les dejo la referencia: ECG614.

Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 11, 2019)

dicksonjo dijo:


> muy buenas tardes amigos, les comento que estoy aramando este transmisor fm de 1w 3 etapas ,
> bueno lo unico que me falta es el diodo varicap  BA102, pero me enconsegui este y no se si servira ustedes que opinan.
> aqui les dejo la referencia: ECG614.
> 
> Gracias


Puede usar sin miedo algun , seguramente te  funciona de 10!, quizaz nesecite algun ayuste en lo preset de 5Kohmios  y nada mas
!Suerte en los desahollos , mantenganos informados de los avances !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes


----------



## dicksonjo (Mar 15, 2019)

hola amigos ya  termine armar este circuito  y le conecte audio pero ,.no transmite nada solo se escucha mucho ruido ,,por parte de la fuente ,,,estoy trabajando con una alimentacion de 19v a 1A ,    pero por mas que le conecto audio no transmite nada solo sale ruido muy fuerte y si muevo el transmisor, la frecuencia se corre.  ¿ que hago?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2019)

dicksonjo dijo:


> hola amigos ya  termine armar este circuito  y le conecte audio pero ,.no transmite nada solo se escucha mucho ruido ,,por parte de la fuente ,,,estoy trabajando con una alimentacion de 19v a 1A ,    pero por mas que le conecto audio no transmite nada solo sale ruido muy fuerte y si muevo el transmisor, la frecuencia se corre.  ¿ que hago?


Hola caro Don dicksonjo , te recomendo altamente a poner un regulador 7815 entre su fuente de 19V y lo transmissor.
No si olvide de poner los capacitores de desacople del regulador 7815 , en su roja de datos tecnicos hay mas datos de como hacer eso y tanbien no olvide de poner un dicipador de calor en ese regulador .
Otra tentativa serias alimentar tu transmissor con una bateria selada de 12V , asi puedes conprobar si lo real problema si queda en tu fuente enpleyada.
Recomendo tanbien estudiar detenidamente lo articulo posteado en post#7.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

